# tarpon 120



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

This is the yak I finally decided on firstly cause it was second hand and I could afford it although its not new still looks new very minor scratches.Now cant wait to put it on the water and see how she paddles.Was looking for p13 swing or tempo but this come up first was very excited,especially when the home accountant gave her blessing  8)


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

p.s did I tell you ive finally got a kayak lol


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Well played. Looks great and like the hobies the wilderness systems kayaks are very well layer out and easy to add accessories.


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

took the tarpon out for a paddle today and loved it,its nice and stable even took the young fella whom weighs around 35kg in the back tray,did make it slightly less stable. 
Between me and him all up around 125kg,although this is my first kayak loved the way it paddled and glided through the water.Am totally addicted didn't even want to put the hainesy in was enjoying myself that much.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice looking Yak, I am sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## spatch (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi. You'll love it. I have the Tarpon 100 and reckon its pretty good. Now you'll have to start fitting it out with the extra fishing bits and bobs...


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

yeah looking forward to fitting her out,looking for a trolly at the moment it can get a little heavy carrying her over 100mtrs to the beach.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

That seat looks real nice.

Good with the track system you can add stuff without chopping her up.


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

very comfy nice to sit in


----------

